# Masonic Membership Statistics, Should be we concerned?



## cemab4y (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are the latest membership statistics, broken down by state. Read them and weep:

U.S. Grand Lodges Membership


STATE MEMBERSHIP 2011 MEMBERSHIP 2010 GAIN/LOSS 

ALABAMA        ^  27,576 28,684 -1,108 
ALASKA    1,868 1,935 -67 
ARIZONA   8,263 8,651 -388 
ARKANSAS 12,005 14,429 -2,424 
CALIFORNIA   57,250 57,267 -17 
COLORADO 9,320 10,356 -1,036 
CONNECTICUT 12,423 12,895 -472 
DELAWARE    4,997 5,110 -113 
DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA   * 4,424 4,341 83 
FLORIDA   44,437 45,940 -1,503 
GEORGIA 42,297 43,578 -1,281 
HAWAII      * 1,806 1,742 64 
IDAHO     3,832 3,962 -130 
ILLINOIS     ^ 66,347 65,564 783 
INDIANA 62,968 65,443 -2,475 
IOWA 20,844 21,695 -851 
KANSAS 22,004 23,074 -1,070 
KENTUCKY   ^ 45,275 46,362 -1,087 
LOUISIANA     20,482 21,004 -522 
MAINE          * 21,033 20,294 739 
MARYLAND 15,998 16,235 -237 
MASSACHUSETTS   35,333 35,944 -611 
MICHIGAN 36,172 37,709 -1,537 
MINNESOTA 14,084 14,721 -637 
MISSISSIPPI 18,689 19,341 -652 
MISSOURI 50,415 50,500 -85 
MONTANA          5,773 5,990 -217 
NEBRASKA 12,271 12,716 -445 
NEVADA   4,168 4,225 -57 
NEW HAMPSHIRE 6,681 6,898 -217 
NEW JERSEY   23,209 24,775 -1,566 
NEW MEXICO   *  ^ 5,590 5,553 37 
NEW YORK      44,776 45,801 -1,025 
NORTH CAROLINA 43,644 45,096 -1,452 
NORTH DAKOTA   2,927 3,055 -128 
OHIO   101,929 106,870 -4,941 
OKLAHOMA    24,068 25,739 -1,671 
OREGON 9,203 9,541 -338 
PENNSYLVANIA        111,661 113,279 -1,618 
RHODE ISLAND  ^ 4,161 4,213 -52 
SOUTH CAROLINA 38,853 39,927 -1,074 
SOUTH DAKOTA 5,902 6,094 -192 
TENNESSEE 43,015 44,691 -1,676 
TEXAS   88,896 91,632 -2,736 
UTAH     2,034 2,035 -1 
VERMONT   6,299 6,444 -145 
VIRGINIA 38,008 38,498 -490 
WASHINGTON    ^ 16,110 15,369 741 
WEST VIRGINIA 21,242 21,643 -401 
WISCONSIN 12,165 12,694 -529 
WYOMING     3,776 3,899 -123 
 Total 1,336,503 1,373,453 -36,950 






Should we be concerned about this trend? I am interested in your take.


----------



## JJones (Jan 17, 2013)

What do you feel is leading to this loss?

I usually hear it's due to member demise exceeding new members but if I understand correctly in most states the rate of demise is leveling off and the majority of loss is from demits now.

Also when you compare membership numbers to those from before the big membership boom it appears as though we are approaching a mason/nonmason ratio close to what existed before membership inflation.

I _am_ concerned however.  I'm concerned about jurisdictions getting so eager for new members that they might cheapen the fraternity to increase their numbers.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 17, 2013)

You would need more infrmation that just hard membership numbers to detrmine a cause. Tracking demits, deaths, transfers, and new members will be vital to determining what cause(s) are at work. Socio-economical factors can play a role, as populations might move to another state, say for empoyment opportunites, memberships might get transferred. From the hard numbers, it looks like a lost member from that state, but that might not be the case. The rate of deaths to new members might be levelling off, but without better insight, this couldn't be said for sure. Perhaps demits due to lack of time (read: more distractions) or the poor state of the economy leaving less expendable income in the pockets of members (especially members on retirement). Just some thoughts. I'd love to see better numbers given over a longer timeline to enable some trending opportunities.


----------



## scialytic (Jan 17, 2013)

I personally don't think that it is as bad as being portrayed by many. There are a lot of factors (as Brother Crono so elegantly pointed out) and we are also dealing with a generational gap. The numbers will start to look better once *all* Lodges stop being ludites and embrace technology. As a Gen-Xer, I find poor websites for Lodges appalling and would imagine most others contemplating Masonry do as well. Lodges need to be redecorated; DRASTICALLY! Keep with the tradition, but is there really a need for fluorescent lighting, neon G's, and brown paneling? That is a major issue and us Gen-X and Gen-Yers need to push that issue and rectify it as we take the reigns of the Lodge. UPDATE!!! UPDATE!!! UPDATE!!! 

There are a lot of challenges, but I think that we have been moving into the right direction. Deaths of Brothers that joined in a time when there was a surge in membership is probably the main culprit as to how negative it looks now. I would imagine that there hasn't been such a rise in membership in the several succeeding decades, but the number kept growing because you had such a high number as the foundation. Now that the foundation is giving way, it looks like the house is crumbling. But the foundation has been continually reinforced throughout the years and is perfectly fine...it's just an amalgam of generations now with less of the last big surge in membership.

We are in a great spot and many Lodges are flourishing. It will take all Lodges, small town and big cities, to tap into technology and embrace the culture of the Gen-X and Gen-Yers. Otherwise, we'll just keep trucking along. We aren't going anywhere. There will be a lot more merging and demise of Lodges as we find our equilibrium, but I'm not buying into "The End of Freemasonry As We Know It"...we're strong and healthy. We'll be around for centuries to come.


----------



## scialytic (Jan 17, 2013)

JJones said:


> I _am_ concerned however.  I'm concerned about jurisdictions getting so eager for new members that they might cheapen the fraternity to increase their numbers.



That is a very important point. I think the concern is inflated and we are chasing a statistic that is not properly understood. We need to be looking at rate vs. specifics, not total numbers. As I mentioned above, there was a huge influx of Masons around WWII and the Korean Conflict. Not sure about any other surges, but we can't compare to that. It was a social anomaly and it was very advantageous for our Fraternity. We have little control over those positive spikes. Well we do in the aspect of having our Lodges updated and being ready to sway those on the outside that they would rather affiliate with us than get a membership at a cigar bar or whatever social outlet they need.

[Brother Jones: Reread my first post. I updated some of it and I think you'll find it a little more interesting than the first time you read it.]


----------



## Zack (Jan 17, 2013)

JJones said:


> .  I'm concerned about jurisdictions getting so eager for new members that they might cheapen the fraternity to increase their numbers.




"might cheapen"!  They have cheapened.  That is what happens when you start chasing after numbers.  The sky is not falling....just getting rid of the dead wood.


----------



## widows son (Jan 17, 2013)

Well put scialytic. Well put. My grand lodge just passed a motion for all the lodges in its jurisdiction to update the lodge buildings to code, to accommodate the disabled as per legislation passed by the government. As you all know, most lodge buildings are old and accommodate public functions other than Masonic functions.  This sparked a debate within my lodge as to continue repairs other than the ones that are mandatory, to update the lodge to modern standards. I hope it happens.           Our roof is cracking, and the seats for the members are like church pews, with a thin padding on it that moves around a lot. The decor is also outdated and could use a modern looking wipe to it. It doesn't need a heavy reno, just some new paint, some new lights, chairs, and some modern looking symbols.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 17, 2013)

> Lodges need to be redecorated; DRASTICALLY!


Haha, I feel like I was just recently ranting about that same point. :1:
I agree very much, I feel as though the external "presence" of a lodge (website, lodge room, cleanliness, dress code) should reflect the beautiful internal that it is representing. I get that everything costs money and/or time, but a little at a time goes a long way to establishing respect and rapport and evoking emotion and awe. To a lodge who puts priority on the work, conferring degrees, and the beauty of the fraternity in general, this can't be ignored. Just my .02...



> It doesn't need a heavy reno, just some new paint, some new lights, chairs, and some modern looking symbols.


Seriously, some well thought out changes and a couple saturday work days and you could easily spruce up a drab lodge room into something truly special without a lot of cost overhead. _**turns on DIY channel**_


----------



## scialytic (Jan 17, 2013)

Brother Crono, I recommend you petition the Texas Lodge of Research (once you're Raised, which will be like next week at the rate you've been going!) and visit the Grand Lodge Library in Waco and pull the membership numbers for Texas from whenever and run some statistical analyses and present a paper to TLR. You've got the background for it and I'd love to help you with it. (Though if I did, it wouldn't count toward you becoming a Full-Member because that requires a solo paper.) I highly recommend it, either way. This would make a great research presentation! Or I can take the lead on the paper and you can run the numbers. We should talk about this over a beer sometime in the coming weeks...


----------



## crono782 (Jan 17, 2013)

Most def! I bet a lot of brothers would be eager to see a better analysis of exactly what is happening to our ranks.


----------



## scialytic (Jan 17, 2013)

I must be honest: Brother Daniel (crono) got me really thinking about the redecorating when we were chatting the other day. I'd thought about it too (my wife never stops mentioning it!), but he was the main proponent of that train-of-thought...


----------



## JJones (Jan 17, 2013)

> The numbers will start to look better once *all* Lodges stop being ludites and embrace technology. As a Gen-Xer, I find poor websites for Lodges appalling and would imagine most others contemplating Masonry do as well. Lodges need to be redecorated; DRASTICALLY! Keep with the tradition, but is there really a need for fluorescent lighting, neon G's, and brown paneling? That is a major issue and us Gen-X and Gen-Yers need to push that issue and rectify it as we take the reigns of the Lodge. UPDATE!!! UPDATE!!! UPDATE!!!



Our lodge may have lost a brother today, or will soon.  This really saddens me as he's the brother who raised me and taught me most of my memory work.    You see, Bro. Moresco is an older gentleman who has been a cornerstone for Freemasonry in our district for as long as I've been a mason.  Without him there will be a big void in our fraternity.I bring this up because a sort of revelation occurred to me as I was thinking about the news...due to the generational gap we younger masons are going to have to accept the reins of leadership far earlier than previous masonic generations.  Not only can the changes you mention occur...but they likely will in the near future if/when younger generations step up to the plate.

Probably a bit deeper that I intended for a reply but I feel it addresses what you said.



> "might cheapen"! They have cheapened. That is what happens when you start chasing after numbers. The sky is not falling....just getting rid of the dead wood.



I agree with you on this 100%.



> _It doesn't need a heavy reno, just some new paint, some new lights, chairs, and some modern looking symbols._



We gave our lodge room a drastic update and it only took a few Saturdays.  I'll try and post some pictures soon if I can find any.

Edit: Let's try this:

Here's the lodge as it looked when I joined 

http://s1127.beta.photobucket.com/user/GrandviewLodge/library/Events/Officers%2020092010

Here's what it looks like now

http://s1127.beta.photobucket.com/user/GrandviewLodge/library/Events/150 Year

We basically put checkered tile under the altar, added carpet, and build new officer chairs.  We also enclosed a few small areas so we have a secretary's office and a storage room.



> Brother Crono, I recommend you petition the Texas Lodge of Research (once you're Raised, which will be like next week at the rate you've been going!) and visit the Grand Lodge Library in Waco and pull the membership numbers for Texas from whenever and run some statistical analyses and present a paper to TLR. You've got the background for it and I'd love to help you with it. (Though if I did, it wouldn't count toward you becoming a Full-Member because that requires a solo paper.) I highly recommend it, either way. This would make a great research presentation! Or I can take the lead on the paper and you can run the numbers. We should talk about this over a beer sometime in the coming weeks...



I've been wanting to do just that for some time.  If you decide to do this then I look forward to the results.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 17, 2013)

Check out this link:

http://www.freemasoninformation.com/2009/06/there’s-a-hole-in-our-bucket/

This article is a couple of years old, but it still "on point". Masonry is losing more members due to demits/resignations/suspensions than we are to deaths. Apparently, the men we are I/P/R are not finding what they want, and they are leaving the fraternity.


----------



## Mac (Jan 17, 2013)

It's worth pointing out that the author of that article left the Craft himself.  He achieved much while a member, but found more fulfillment in other ventures.

That fact alone speaks volumes.


----------



## scialytic (Jan 17, 2013)

Great post Brother Jones. Love the update. 

I wonder how much of the newer Brothers leaving could have been prevented by an update to many aspects of our Craft. There is also that horrible sentiment of Brothers that "this is the way it is! Deal with it, or find somewhere else to go!" It is something that will have to be addressed at a higher level (Grand Lodge maybe? Maybe it would be a good topic for Grand Orator FitzPatrick to cover in one of his many orations this year), because that is a very un-Masonic way to deal with new members. I'd probably be turned off too, but I hope that I would search and find a more progressive Lodge rather than demit. I guess that's another hard truth that we have to deal with. And it is one that we *must* deal with. We cannot afford to lose potentially good Masons due to a culture within our Fraternity that is tone-def to their needs.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 17, 2013)

I have heard "We never did it that way before" ever since my first degree in 1982. Masons both newcomers, and us old-coots ,need to realize that Masonry is a "work in progress". The labor in our quarries never ends. We brought in air conditioning, electric lighting, and indoor plumbing, and our Craft did not suffer. We can bring in Internet, on-line Masonic training courses, and streaming video, and still be true to our ancient landmarks.

How many Masons does it take to change a light bulb? None, Masons do not believe in change.


----------



## Mac (Jan 17, 2013)

That phrase is a stand-by for the Old Guard, in any profession or organization.  One of the best managers I've learned from made it a point to call people out any time they uttered the magic phrase.  "We could just go back to letting blood.  We used to always do that."


----------



## cog41 (Jan 18, 2013)

Mac said:


> It's worth pointing out that the author of that article left the Craft himself. He achieved much while a member, but found more fulfillment in other ventures.
> 
> That fact alone speaks volumes.






Left the craft? Like renounce his membership, stop paying dues or just go inactive?

Did he find more enjoyment as a writer?


----------



## Trufflehound (Jan 18, 2013)

I know the whole "Knights of the North" paper is a little bit taboo, but I agreed with more of it than I disagreed.  I felt that it addressed several points that you all are discussing very well.

When I speak about Masonry, I don't have the wide breadth of knowledge or experience that a lot of brothers do.  My scope, by comparison, is very narrow.  My depth is still very shallow.  But my concerns are, "is this how it has always been"?  My intention isn't to speak badly of lodges, but I seem to only find a few different things when I go to lodge.  It's either a stated meeting, to watch (or participate in) a degree being conferred, or to practice floor work.  All of those things are important.  I don't dispute that at all.  But Masonic education is always very light.  A few times a year, I hear a ten minute lecture given.  Surely, that can't be how it was in George Washington's day, can it?

I don't put the responsibility of teaching/imparting on older members; it's everyone's duty -- mine included.  Before I joined, I envisioned this being a scholarly endeavor.  That's not quite what I found (but again, that is partly my own fault).  I found something different -- not worse -- oftentimes better.  But different (and unexpectedly so).  I'm pushing myself to go the route of the TLR, because it's something I'm interested in.

But I'm getting off course here.  I could see someone like me becoming disinterested with Masonry if there wasn't something there to anchor them down.  Maybe some of the people leaving are doing so due to boredom or lack of appeal.  I've been developing a list of a lot of different things I'd like to see or try to encourage if I ever get to spend any time in the East.  They're simple things, and they would spur discussion.  I feel that that is one of the facets of Masonry that has kind of fallen away over time (but again, I can't say for certain).  I get that a lot of it is a journey of the Self -- of discovery and making yourself better.  But why can't we focus on that as a whole just a bit more?  

Here is a short list of things I'm going to try and get started in my lodge while in the East (or sooner if I can):

start a Masonic reading group
have research papers or topics read and discussed more often
establish "field trips" to local historic Masonic sites of interest
ask if there are any speakers -- Masonic or not -- that members would like to hear

I have a few more, but you get the idea.  When I was in Texas, occasionally, we would pass around the minutes while we were eating dinner and have everyone approve them or add what needed to be added.  So far, I haven't seen that done in Georgia.  I feel that's something that could be done every now and again to lend more time to other things that we might want to explore.

A lot of the things I brought up are probably taken care of in appendant bodies, but they could probably be done just as well within the Blue Lodge.

To add -- I'm not speaking of Masonry as a whole.  I can't.  Every lodge does things a little differently.  I'm sure there are several out there that function how I thought everything would.  I don't know.  This is just a small insight into my experiences.


----------



## JJones (Jan 18, 2013)

> I know the whole "Knights of the North" paper is a little bit taboo, but I agreed with more of it than I disagreed. I felt that it addressed several points that you all are discussing very well.



I wasn't aware that it's taboo...ofcourse I'm not sure that I actually know many people that have read it either.  Which is a shame because I agree with much of the paper as well.



> When I speak about Masonry, I don't have the wide breadth of knowledge or experience that a lot of brothers do. My scope, by comparison, is very narrow. My depth is still very shallow. But my concerns are, "is this how it has always been"? My intention isn't to speak badly of lodges, but I seem to only find a few different things when I go to lodge. It's either a stated meeting, to watch (or participate in) a degree being conferred, or to practice floor work. All of those things are important. I don't dispute that at all. But Masonic education is always very light. A few times a year, I hear a ten minute lecture given. Surely, that can't be how it was in George Washington's day, can it?



I know several brethren who seem to think that learning the ritual/Q&A are the masonic education.  I've tried making a few presentations during stated meetings but I tend to get the impression I'm being politely tolerated rather than generating genuine interest.  I'm not trying to complain though, it's a country lodge, after all.  It's just sad when they'll sit and listen to the minutes and business parts of the meeting but keep looking at their watches during a five minute presentation.

To answer your question though, no, I don't think this is the way it's always been.  I think when brethren are initiated and eventually raised in a certain masonic culture then that's what they come to expect.  Unfortunately, many lodges today have a culture that focuses more the business aspects of stated meetings.  I believe this can be changed over time...I've got no clue how one can initiate it though.



> establish "field trips" to local historic Masonic sites of interest



That'd be fun, I wonder if there's a list of places to be found somewhere.  I was going to organize a trip to Grand Lodge last year, mainly for the newer brethren who haven't seen it before, but I found out they're closed over the weekend...which is kind of when most people would actually be able to go. :blink:


----------



## scialytic (Jan 19, 2013)

Let's start a Masonic reading group...right now. Fire up a blog and we'll pick a book and go that route. I'd recommend something straight forward and and historical like the Cooke Manuscript or something that is easily accessible and see how that goes. Get her going and pick something to read and let's discuss! Brilliant idea!


----------



## chrmc (Jan 19, 2013)

Trufflehound said:


> I could see someone like me becoming disinterested with Masonry if there wasn't something there to anchor them down.  Maybe some of the people leaving are doing so due to boredom or lack of appeal.  I've been developing a list of a lot of different things I'd like to see or try to encourage if I ever get to spend any time in the East.  They're simple things, and they would spur discussion.  I feel that that is one of the facets of Masonry that has kind of fallen away over time (but again, I can't say for certain).  I get that a lot of it is a journey of the Self -- of discovery and making yourself better.  But why can't we focus on that as a whole just a bit more?



I think there is a lot of truth to that especially in this fast paced world we live in. One of my brothers usually say that "if it's easy to get, and cheap to maintain" people have a tendency to loose interest. I've long believed that it's far to easy to become a MM these days, and actually think that most members wouldn't mind for it to be something that had to strive more for. Most of us join masonry to obtain more light and grow as men, but is that really what the journey to becoming a master mason does these days? Probably to some extent, but I think it could easily be made more valuable. 

The paper from the Knights of the North was mentioned earlier and I can only suggest everyone to read it. It really hits home on many of the challenges facing the craft today. 

But to the original question which was whether we should be worried about the decline in membership I have to say both yes and no. Many lodges unfortunately own expensive buildings, many in need of repair. To make the finances balance a certain amount of dues have to come in. So if that is the case, there is cause to worry. 
But for the craft as a whole I wouldn't worry to much. Masonry has been around in one form or another for many, many years and will survive even if we miss a generation or two. I do however personally feel that masonry makes men better, and that consecutively make the whole world better, so in that sense each brother that we don't manage to raise is a loss for humanity.


----------



## widows son (Jan 19, 2013)

More esoteric education! This is a huge aspect being neglected! Gen-X/Gen- Y aren't getting the same education that the previous generations did. For those masons who don't buy in to it, I say look at the craft and tell me how it's nothing.


----------



## JJones (Jan 19, 2013)

> Let's start a Masonic reading group...right now. Fire up a blog and we'll pick a book and go that route. I'd recommend something straight forward and and historical like the Cooke Manuscript or something that is easily accessible and see how that goes. Get her going and pick something to read and let's discuss! Brilliant idea!



I'd be on board with that, especially if we could start with the classics that can be found online.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 20, 2013)

I believe that part of the solution, is for all Masons to realize, that Masonry is a "work in progress".  The work in our quarries never ends. We need to see how we can enhance the Masonic experience, and make Masonry more relevant to younger men. We also need to see what we can cut out, and trim.  Grand Lodges used to run orphanges. Nearly all of them are closed, and Masonry did not suffer. We brought in electric lights, air conditioning, carpeting, etc. and we still kept true to the ancient landmarks.


----------



## scialytic (Jan 20, 2013)

I actually wanted to throw out a change in my thoughts. I am actually thinking that it is the Baby Boomers that *will be *and *are* driving many of our changes. We have to be realistic X and Y'ers, the only thinkg that we can do currently is influence and advise those in power (which is what is kind of going on at the Grand Lodge level, if you think about it).

Our Most Worshipful (2013) is on the cusp of being a Baby Boom (he was born in 1944 and 1946 is technically the inclusion year). Those that are supporting them are primarily Baby Boomers. They are next in line. I think that once this begins to happen consistently that there will be a paradigm shift (as much as possible in Freemasonry without innovation). 

You Brothers are absolutely right! The GenX & Gen-Yers need to learn the history, work and over-arching purposes of our Craft. This will not only allow us to carry on the most esteemed tradition of Freemasonry, but also provoke the excited through further learning and understanding within our Craft Lodges. For this is where we will start making the first impacts and evidence of our labors with Brethren of all generations building us up and admonishing us to walk upright, etc.

Sorry for the change to my train-of-thought. I was just thinking about things and realized that what we were discussing is very possible at the local level. 

It is important to note: If Gen-X & Gen-Yers want to make an impact or influence anything in the near-future at the Grand Lodge level, it is important to be cognizant that the only way that will be possible--will be by permission of the power base--The Baby Boomers! <Daa-Daa-DAAAAAAA>


----------



## widows son (Jan 20, 2013)

True. The new gens are going to need the assistance of the former. As far as numbers consider this. St Mary's chapel lodge in Scotland has meeting minutes going back to 1598. On the subject of membership decline, the grand curator for the GL of Scotland says that viewing the records of St. Mary's lodge, you can see an ebb and flow of membership influx and decline. And since the records go back that far you can see the pattern. He says there were times when there was no influx at all for years. Then a boom. Then a decline. Plus wars, persecution etc, help this ebb and flow, and we're still here. Freemasonry will live forever. I think even through an apocalypse, men will still survive, and eventually come across other men, who are masons. Look at WW2 in Europe. Masony was virtually wiped out. But even in concentration camps it survived. 
   Another thing I'm concerned with, which has been mentioned on here already is, getting men to the third degree as quick as possible. Id rather have a lodge with 7 guys, who are true masons, than having a full lodge with guys who are there to fill seats. I know that because its on your own free will and accord, that the man has a vested interest in being there, and wants to be there, but to be rushed just to be a MM isn't right. In ancient time initiatic fraternities had a 3 year waiting period in between grades. Not saying that 3 years should be the time frame, but there should be ample time to contemplate each degree and give the candidate an opportunity to full understand what he went through. I had about 3 months from EA to FC  and 4 months from FC to MM. That was a good amount of time for me. Not saying that I k ow everything, but enough time for me to grasp what I went through. All lodges could benefit from this. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Masonic Membership Statistics, Should be we co*

Here are the stats for 2012. Also bad. 

[h=2]U.S. Grand Lodges Membership[/h][h=2][/h]
*STATE** MEMBERSHIP 2011 ** MEMBERSHIP 2012 **GAIN/LOSS*ALABAMA *                           27,576                                     27,654 78ALASKA                                1,868                                       1,820 -48ARIZONA                             8,263                                       8,000 -263ARKANSAS *                           12,005                                     13,042 1,037CALIFORNIA *                           57,250                                     63,546 6,296COLORADO                             9,320                                       8,885 -435CONNECTICUT                           12,423                                     11,778 -645DELAWARE                             4,997                                       4,910 -87DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA   *                             4,424                                       4,438 14FLORIDA                             44,437                                     42,959 -1478GEORGIA                           42,297                                     41,255 -1042HAWAII                             1,806                                       1,778 -28IDAHO                                 3,832                                       3,682 -150ILLINOIS                           66,347                                     65,781 -566INDIANA                           62,968                                     60,449 -2519IOWA                           20,844                                     20,203 -641KANSAS                           22,004                                     21,225 -779KENTUCKY                           45,275                                     43,658 -1617LOUISIANA                               20,482                                     20,404 -78MAINE                           21,033                                     19,860 -1173MARYLAND *                           15,998                                     16,146 148MASSACHUSETTS                             35,333                                     33,048 -2285MICHIGAN                           36,172                                     34,686 -1486MINNESOTA                           14,084                                     13,587 -497MISSISSIPPI                           18,689                                     18,063 -626MISSOURI                           50,415                                     45,850 -4565MONTANA                                      5,773                                       5,597 -176NEBRASKA                           12,271                                     11,895 -376NEVADA                               4,168                                       4,163 -5NEW HAMPSHIRE                             6,681                                       6,496 -185NEW JERSEY                             23,209                                     22,523 -686NEW MEXICO                             5,590                                       5,389 -201NEW YORK                                44,776                                     42,669 -2107NORTH CAROLINA                           43,644                                     43,112 -532NORTH DAKOTA                               2,927                                       2,876 -51OHIO                           101,929                                     94,867 -7062OKLAHOMA                              24,068                                     23,842 -226OREGON                             9,203                                       8,946 -257PENNSYLVANIA                                111,661                                   108,758 -2903RHODE ISLAND                             4,161                                       3,573 -588SOUTH CAROLINA                           38,853                                     37,811 -1.042SOUTH DAKOTA                             5,902                                       5,679 -223TENNESSEE                           43,015                                     41,780 -1235TEXAS *                           88,896                                     93,188 4292UTAH *                             2,034                                       2,057 23VERMONT                               6,299                                       5,855 -444VIRGINIA                           38,008                                     37,177 -831WASHINGTON                           16,110                                     15,450 -660WEST VIRGINIA                           21,242                                     20,808 -434WISCONSIN                           12,165                                     11,742 -423WYOMING                                 3,776                                       3,579 -197*Total**                     1,336,503 **                              1,306,539 **-29,964*
​


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Masonic Membership Statistics, Should be we co*

I am delighted to see that Texas and California are growing! What is your secret? And can other grand Lodges pick up on your ideas?


----------

